# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Speedverlust beim aushngen

## TomFlensburg

Hallo @all


Habe das Problem, dass sobald ich mich aus dem Trapez aushnge ziemlich an Fahrt verliere was ne durchgeglittene Halse fast unmglich macht.
Versuche schon irgendwie mit der Masthand mehr Druck auszuben auf den Mastfuss, aber das klappt nicht so recht. 
Vielleicht wird auch zu stark am Rigg gerissen beim aushngen, keine Ahnung.

Was meint ihr wodran das liegen knnte oder anders, worauf ist zu achten?


Aloha

Tom

----------


## Unregistriert

Das Problem kenne ich nur bei meiem Sinker. Ich hnge mich schon vorher aus. Leichtes ranziehen des Segels ohne Hektik, Tampen rutscht raus, 5 sek. weiter in der Position verharren, die du vorher beim Gleiten inne hattest und dann rum! Sollte klappen. Es sei denn, du kannst das Segel nicht ohne Trapez in der Posizion halten. Was ich nicht glaube (OK, wenn du nur mit 10qm aufwrts unterwegs bist, will ich nichts gesagt haben;-)
Tommy

----------


## TomFlensburg

Ja, besonders tritt das Problem beim kleinen Brettchen auf. Da geht das Heck runter und das Board bremst ab. Beim grossen gehts so einigermassen.

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi Tom,

wenn das Heck untergeht ist die Gewichtsverlagerung zu weit hinten. Druck auf die Masthand heit eigentlich Gewicht nach vorne bringen.
Also bei der Halse:
- Richtig Speed aufnehmen, d.h. eingehngt, Segel dicht und mglichst bis auf das Deck runter und auf Raumschotkurs gehen
- Mit wenig Bewegung aushngen, hinteren Fu aus der Schlaufe und stark abfallen, dabei mit gestreckten Armen Krper richtig nach vorne lehnen (damit genug Gleitflche im Wasser ist) und Mast dabei in die Kurve lehnen (Kantendruck zum stabilisieren bei Kabbelwellen)
- Wenn ungefhr auf neuem Raumschotkurs Segel schiften und Fuwechsel (in welcher Reihenfolge dies passiert hngt von dem persnlichem Geschmack und dem gewollten Halsenstil ab)

Das Hauptproblem ist gengend Gewicht nach vorne zu bringen, damit sich das Board nicht zu steil anstellt und sofort an Geschwindigkeit verliert. Also beim kleinen Brettl aktiv Gewicht nach vorne. Dabei keine Angst haben vor nem Schleudersturz, bei starkem Raumschot / Vorwindkurs sollte kaum noch Druck im Segel sein. Evtl. ist auch der Mastfu zu weit hinten.

----------


## TomFlensburg

Danke fr diese sehr hilfreiche Antwort. Muss mal probieren das umzusetzen.

Gruss

Tom

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo Tom, 

noch ein Nachtrag (ist mir vorgestern beim Surfen aufgefallen, dass ich das vergessen habe).
Beim Einleiten der Halse und eigentlich die ganze Zeit whrend der Halse in die Knie gehen, um Kabbelwellen abzufedern, wirkt echt Wunder.

Viel Erfolg!

----------


## TomFlensburg

Muss ich mal probieren. Dabei msste man ja auch mehr Druck auf den Mastfuss geben knnen.

----------


## Unregistriert

Das mit den in die Knie gehen is wirklich ziemlich wichtig, hat bei mir ziemlich geholfen.

Zu deinem Problem. Vielleicht is deine Gabel ja auch einfach zu hoch. Also bei mir fllt der Trapeztampen schon immer von alleine raus wenn ich die Halse einleite und nur die Arme ein bisschen anwinkle, Groe ausharkbewegungen muss ich da nicht machen.

----------


## TomFlensburg

Also gleichzeitig Fuss aus der Schlaufe, einleiten und aushngen?

----------


## Unregistriert

Mhh gute frage, ich weis gar nicht wie ich das mache. Also im zweifelsfall wrde ich einfach mal probieren ob das nicht geht einfach den hinteren Fu aus der Schlaufe zu nehmen ohne vorher auszuhngen. Musste natrlich n bisschen aufpassen sonst gibts nocht nen schleudersturz wenn du nicht rauskommst.

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich hab gerade maln Video gefunden auf dem ich mich eindeutig vorher aushnge.
Also eigentlich mach ich mich nur ganz kurz lang und dann fllt der Tampen schon raus.

----------


## Unregistriert

Entschuldigt die doppelposts aber ich hab einfach maln paar bilder ausm video genommen, vielleicht wirste ja schlauer draus.

http://www.nintendo-center.de/ausharken.jpg

----------


## TomFlensburg

Jo, ist gut zu sehen  :Wink:

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich wrde eingehngt mal abfallen (dadurch kriegst speed) beim aushngen hinteren Fuss aus der Schlaufe, dichtgeholt mit leicht gebeugten Knien und Oberkrperspannung (Oberkrper geht auch leicht vor richtung Mastfu) mit dem hinteren Fu nur den richtigen Druck frn Radius geben und nicht voll drauf stehen. Konzentrier dich auf den vorderen Fu und schau dass du dort mehr Gewicht drauf hast.
Wenns hauptschlich ums gleiten ohne Trapez geht tust du dir auf leichtem Raumwindkurs am leichtesten kannst ja ein bissl probieren, umso mehr wind unso leichter gehts. Und wenns das machst schau auch dass du hauptschlich am vorderen Fu stehst und genug Druck im Segel hast und wirst sehen du bleibst im Gleiten.
Lg. Karl

----------

